# Richtung Herkules



## 101 (2. März 2010)

servus,

ist jemand schon mal die vergangenen tage (vielleicht am WE) rund um herkules gefahren? wie sieht es aus? noch sehr matschig? 

grüß


----------



## El Butre (2. März 2010)

101 schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> ist jemand schon mal die vergangenen tage (vielleicht am WE) rund um herkules gefahren? wie sieht es aus? noch sehr matschig?
> 
> grüß


 
Schau mal hier !
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6889238&postcount=2565


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OPM (5. März 2010)

War am Sonntag nochmal für 3 Stunden oben; hab's diesmal über den + Trail auch bis Elfbuchen, Herkules und Hohes Gras geschafft. Manche Trails waren allerdings noch wg. Windbruch gesperrt bzw. wg. zuviel Schnee nicht fahrbar (z.B. am Loipenhaus vorbei oder der Anstieg beim Willi-Seidel-Weg).

Förstersteig ist schneefrei und fahrbar; morgen mag das anders ausschauen. Ich sehe zur Sicherheit heute nochmal nach.


----------



## OPM (5. März 2010)

Heute war alles über 450m gefroren, vor allem die Querrillen der Traktorspuren zum Hohen Gras kosten echt Kraft. Nur einmal auf Eis A-Trail Nähe Abzweigung Dörnberg gestürzt; nächsten Winter gibt's auf jeden Fall Spikereifen.

Ab morgen dann wieder Neuschnee.


----------



## OPM (11. März 2010)

Heute hat die Runde Hessenschanze - Elfbuchen - Herkules - Hohes Gras -  Hessenschanze wg. höherem Schnee gut eine halbe Stunde länger und deutlich mehr Kraft gekostet; war aber alles gut fahrbar, Eisflächen sind grösstenteils von festgetrampeltem bzw. Tiefschnee bedeckt.

Sogar der "Raute" Singletrail bergab.


----------

